# Strictly 2012!



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2012)

Richard Arnold will be first out - my prediction! I wonder who is going to get Flavia?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmmm...could be Kimberly or Victoria to win


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 15, 2012)

Soooo excited Strictly back on    Tracy Beaker's Danni was good in the Bugsy Malone dance she did for ? comic relief, think she could do well, suited to Vincent. Love Kimberley - hopes she does well.

Is Flavia a personal fave then ? She's a bit gorgeous


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> Is Flavia a personal fave then ? She's a bit gorgeous



I have a bit of a soft spot for women with short hair


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 15, 2012)

Brendon couldn't have looked any happier getting Victoria, lol!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> Brendon couldn't have looked any happier getting Victoria, lol!



Louis didn't look overjoyed to get Flavia!


----------



## Hazel (Sep 15, 2012)

yey, he was sour faced - the only couple, who left the floor NOT as a couple


----------



## Northerner (Sep 15, 2012)

Hazel said:


> yey, he was sour faced - the only couple, who left the floor NOT as a couple



Can#t quite work out whether he's a bit lost in all the show business or not! Hopefully Flavia will bring him out of hs shell


----------



## Steff (Sep 15, 2012)

As Hazel said in the x factor thread

Sorry - I won't be watching - can't stand the programme, sorry


----------



## Hanmillmum (Sep 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Louis didn't look overjoyed to get Flavia!



Think he was just uncomfortable with the whole thing, he's done well to get Flavia - she will defo bring him out of his shell!


----------



## Casper (Sep 15, 2012)

Haven't seen all of the opening programme yet, but I think Louis will do well, also Kimberley, but I think Victoria may well come a cropper. Just my opinion!!


----------



## jalapino (Sep 16, 2012)

My misses thinks im gay for loveing this program....not at all tho...i meen those ladies are like phwoarrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## trophywench (Sep 16, 2012)

Sid looked a tad wooden I thought.  Think Lewis will do well - also Fern - did you see her doing the splits?  Was pretty amazed at that, have to say.


----------



## Tina63 (Sep 16, 2012)

I sat in bed and watched it on iPlayer this morning - how lazy does that make me?  My husband hates all these types of programmes so I have never watched it before.  I stubbornly took my laptop up to bed last night and decided to watch it this morning before getting up as we have nothing special planned today.  I shall continue to do so, or record it if I remember, and stay in touch with it this series.  It's only taken me 10 years to catch up with it apparently


----------



## Northerner (Sep 16, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> I sat in bed and watched it on iPlayer this morning - how lazy does that make me?  My husband hates all these types of programmes so I have never watched it before.  I stubbornly took my laptop up to bed last night and decided to watch it this morning before getting up as we have nothing special planned today.  I shall continue to do so, or record it if I remember, and stay in touch with it this series.  It's only taken me 10 years to catch up with it apparently



It can be a little hit and miss at the beginning of each series as the competitors find their feet (or trip over them!), but once the no-hopers have gone it becomes a very good competition and very entertaining


----------



## trophywench (Sep 16, 2012)

And you usually see vast improvements, and sometimes the ones you thought were going to be really good at the beginning never get any better - so it's a voyage of discovery for everyone.

Esp when you've never heard of some of them and land up really liking them  Or vice versa - you take a dislike to someone and land up loving  em to pieces !


----------



## cazscot (Sep 16, 2012)

Just caught up with it, I have no predictions yet as to who will win but it looks like a good mix


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2012)

Kimberley or Victoria to win, or Louis/Flavia  Mmmm...A whole new series of Flavia!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 5, 2012)

Well Vic messed up a little yes ? but you can see the potential.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> Well Vic messed up a little yes ? but you can see the potential.



Yes, a bit more to think about than going round a cycling track really fast! She did look a bit lost, poor love!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 5, 2012)

She took it badly too bless.

What is your take on Denise ? she did well of course but I am cynical about her experience however much she denies it  No dance role in Chicago, Hmmmm! Any-who will await tomorrows performances and the lovely Kimberley


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2012)

Denise has a big advantage in that she is very used to performances like this, even if her experience hasn't included a lot of dancing. Kimberley should have similar advantages I think.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes, you're right they both do. Will try to remain open minded at this stage


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2012)

Lisa was great!  How did Victoria end up in last place?


----------



## Hazel (Oct 6, 2012)

one up for the the big girls


----------



## Northerner (Oct 6, 2012)

Hazel said:


> one up for the the big girls



She had a lot more energy than stick-insect Jerry!  Looks like Anton is resigned to being a bit of a joke partnership again


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 6, 2012)

I know poor Anton - what is Jerry like all that posing and no action - get moving it's a dance comp luv !

I loved Lisa's performance, just great


----------



## HelenP (Oct 7, 2012)

I've never watched Strictly, it just doesn't appeal.

However, last night, the family I was sitting for left it on when they went out and I just happened to catch Louis Smith.  WOWSER!!  I am in lust, lol.  Haven't a clue if he danced well or not, but looked pretty good to me!!  

Might just tune in again next week............................................. 

xx


----------



## Hazel (Oct 7, 2012)

Helen, welcome to the Strictly family, you'll find it addictive


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 7, 2012)

lol, yes welcome to the world of spandex, tight tights and sequins


----------



## Steff (Oct 7, 2012)

HelenP said:


> I've never watched Strictly, it just doesn't appeal.
> 
> However, last night, the family I was sitting for left it on when they went out and I just happened to catch Louis Smith.  WOWSER!!  I am in lust, lol.  Haven't a clue if he danced well or not, but looked pretty good to me!!
> 
> ...



Naughty girl how could you


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 7, 2012)

Come on Steff, can we not temp you to the sparkly side too ? You know you want to - lol


----------



## HelenP (Oct 7, 2012)

Hazel said:


> Helen, welcome to the Strictly family, you'll find it addictive





Hanmillmum said:


> lol, yes welcome to the world of spandex, tight tights and sequins



Oooh, I don't think I could sit and watch the show every week, there are too many things I don't like about it, lol, but I will certainly try and catch Louis' performances each week!!

xx


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2012)

They all seem to have raised their game a bit this week  Hard to tell who might go first.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 13, 2012)

Hmmm, agreed, I'm struggling too. Thoroughly enjoyed tonight. Still felt Victoria was a little awkward to watch, think she is trying too hard - needs to enjoy it. Liked Lisa again


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2012)

I think Jerry might be the first to go. Apparently she hasn't been rehearsing particularly hard, just sticking to her contractual hours. I get the impression the public favour everyone else above her too.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 13, 2012)

She is on the lazy side but I think she is quite amusing - and Anton is popular which may go in her favour. I was thinking maybe gentleman Johnny Ball to go ?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> She is on the lazy side but I think she is quite amusing - and Anton is popular which may go in her favour. I was thinking maybe gentleman Johnny Ball to go ?



Hmm yes, possibly. There's usually at least four or five obvious contenders for the boot from the off, but this year not so obvious!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 13, 2012)

Please, Jerry to go


----------



## Northerner (Oct 13, 2012)

Hazel said:


> Please, Jerry to go



It's a shame she was paired with Anton - he really deserves to be matched up with a real contender!  I don't get the impression that she'll ever really shine in anything and can see a few dis-arrrrrrs-ters down the line!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 13, 2012)

yea, she strikes me as just lazy


----------



## Casper (Oct 14, 2012)

Shame about Johnny Ball - thought he was the better of the two in the dance off, but much would have preferred Jerry Hall to go, as she just can't be bothered.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2012)

Casper said:


> Shame about Johnny Ball - thought he was the better of the two in the dance off, but much would have preferred Jerry Hall to go, as she just can't be bothered.



Agreed, I think Johnny would have struggled to get much further, but didn't deserve to be the first out


----------



## Casper (Oct 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Agreed, I think Johnny would have struggled to get much further, but didn't deserve to be the first out



E - xact - ly!!


----------



## cazscot (Oct 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Agreed, I think Johnny would have struggled to get much further, but didn't deserve to be the first out



Yep agree, Jerry should be out she is just lazy!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 15, 2012)

Bless poor Johnny ! but he was a little cringey to watch IMO  ( will run and hide now )


----------



## Northerner (Oct 20, 2012)

Why was Len so grumpy about Louis? I thought he did really well!  Mind you, he is partnered by the lovely Flavia 

Still don't like Jerry, or Michael much. Dani was good, Lisa was fun.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 20, 2012)

Agree, Len should have scored higher, unsure about following the film's version so religiously but it was good ! I liked Lisa again is my fave so far Also like Danni and Kimberley. Apart from Louis the other guys are nothing to write home about yet.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2012)

Any predictions for who will go? Michael or Jerry, I think...


----------



## Katieb (Oct 21, 2012)

Agreed and not bothered which one!!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2012)

Katieb said:


> Agreed and not bothered which one!!



Well, I got one right and Michael isn't safe yet! Sid got through just on who he is, his dance this week was dreadful


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Well, I got one right and Michael isn't safe yet! Sid got through just on who he is, his dance this week was dreadful



you know your stuff Al


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2012)

Hah! I think Jerry will be the one to go, there's so little content in what she does.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hah! I think Jerry will be the one to go, there's so little content in what she does.



I take that back, Michael was awful


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Hah! I think Jerry will be the one to go, there's so little content in what she does.



Aha you got your wish Alan.(just)....shush theres nothing else on.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 21, 2012)

Steff said:


> Aha you got your wish Alan.(just)....shush theres nothing else on.



Are you going to watch X-factor? Im opting for the Hidden Life of the Cell on BBC2!


----------



## Steff (Oct 21, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Are you going to watch X-factor? Im opting for the Hidden Life of the Cell on BBC2!



wanna see emili sande so will keep eye out for that but thats all


----------



## Katieb (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank heavens Jerry Hall has gone!!!


----------



## cazscot (Oct 21, 2012)

Glad Jerry has gone.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2012)

Not been hugely impressed with anyone so far tonight!


----------



## ukjohn (Oct 27, 2012)

Thought Michael came back well this week.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 27, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Thought Michael came back well this week.



I know, what a difference !

I liked Louis this week, not done it for me before but he is my fave this week 

Sid very poor - wonder if he may be out tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 27, 2012)

ukjohn said:


> Thought Michael came back well this week.





Hanmillmum said:


> I know, what a difference !
> 
> I liked Louis this week, not done it for me before but he is my fave this week
> 
> Sid very poor - wonder if he may be out tomorrow.



Agree - Michael was totally different this week! I'm hoping that this year will be Flavia's - with help from Louis of course!  Agree that Sid was totally lacklustre. Glad I didn't have to endure Jerry this week


----------



## caffeine_demon (Oct 27, 2012)

Louis was the best this week, followed by a close call between micheal and kim for 2nd - after micheals previous weeks I didn't think I'd be saying that!


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2012)

Pleased Louis is through such a lovely guy


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2012)

Sid to go out...


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Sid to go out...



Micheal safe he upped his game big time

Hads to be sid agreed


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2012)

Steff said:


> Micheal safe he upped his game big time
> 
> Hads to be sid agreed



Not sure who else will be in the dance off though - Colin maybe, or Richard


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2012)

Colin
Is that song Paloma singing her song or a remake


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2012)

Steff said:


> Colin
> Is that song Paloma singing her song or a remake



Pretty sure it's someone else's


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2012)

Fern plz go through


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2012)

Sid has NO energy!!!


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2012)

Is it ola u like or flavia


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2012)

Had to be Sid really he had nothing about him


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2012)

Steff said:


> Had to be Sid really he had nothing about him



Completely wooden - about as good as Todd Carty was in DOI!


----------



## Steff (Oct 28, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Completely wooden - about as good as Todd Carty was in DOI!



Must be the curse of east Enders


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2012)

Steff said:


> Must be the curse of east Enders



The women seem to do better - Jill Halfpenny won it one year. Of course, she is a Geordie girl, not a cock-er-nee!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 28, 2012)

As the weeks go by, we will lose some favouites - still don't see a clear favourite, yet!

I thought the professional dance routines were tremendous, Paloma Faith, awful.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2012)

Hazel said:


> As the weeks go by, we will lose some favouites - still don't see a clear favourite, yet!
> 
> I thought the professional dance routines were tremendous, Paloma Faith, awful.



I think this year is more open than some in the past have been, there are many who are pretty well matched. Colin and Richard may be a bit weaker than the others currently, but may still turn things around. Not sorry to see Sid go, but hopefully it means Ola will get a few of the professional gigs now


----------



## margie (Oct 28, 2012)

Poor Sid - it couldn't have been easy learning the routine with one dancer and dancing with another.  Though I guess it means it will be easier for Ola to go back to Poland is she needs to.


----------



## caffeine_demon (Oct 28, 2012)

Steff said:


> Colin
> Is that song Paloma singing her song or a remake



original was by inxs, and rather awesome!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Nov 4, 2012)

I missed it last night, hope to catch up with it once I get the girls to bed


----------



## Northerner (Nov 4, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> I missed it last night, hope to catch up with it once I get the girls to bed



It was a good one, hard to see who might be in the final still!


----------



## Steff (Nov 10, 2012)

Is Bruce not well then as claudio co hosted with tess ?


----------



## Sazzaroo (Nov 10, 2012)

No Steff the ole duffer has had it written into his contract this year to have a mid series break but am not missing him!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2012)

Sazzaroo said:


> No Steff the ole duffer has had it written into his contract this year to have a mid series break but am not missing him!



Just caught up with last night's show - wouldn't miss him if he never comes back. Claudia was much better in Tess's normal role, and Tess was much better than Brucie in his!

Very difficult to call this week. Possibly Michael and Richard in the dance off, but great that there is no joke contestant this year


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2012)

Well, can't believe that! Surely Fern will go tonight?


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2012)

Fern is looking INCREDIBLE has to look 3 times check if it was her........ not gonna see her to much longer tho she will go tonight


----------



## Steff (Nov 11, 2012)

Such a shame will miss arten


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2012)

Steff said:


> Such a shame will miss arten



It was no contest really, but Fern has done terrifically well!


----------



## margie (Nov 12, 2012)

People must have assumed that Kimberley was safe. 

I only ever watch and never vote - there are probably a lot of people in the same boat.


----------



## Steff (Nov 18, 2012)

Poor Richard will miss his funny ness


----------



## Hazel (Nov 18, 2012)

being in Manchester yesterday I didn't see the live show - but from reading facebook entries the camera work did indeed suck, looking forward to 'normal' coverage next week.

Richard did indeed seem the right one to go, shame though as I loved his humour.

Countdown now to Christmas, loving Strictly


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2012)

I watched the recording - big problem regarding camera shots was that the dancers were tiny when the cameras pulled back so you couldn't tell what they were doing. Presumably to emphasise the size of the dance floor, but pointless in terms of watching the dance. Some of the projections onto the dance floor obscured what was happening too. I'm sure it was a great live show, but from the point of the TV viewer without a 50" screen, not entirely successful 

I thought Victoria would be in the bottom 2, can't see her lasting much longer...

Time for Richard to go I think, but he has done well  - possibly the best of the ITV breakfast programme crew?


----------



## Donald (Nov 18, 2012)

There was a technical hitch towards the end when Michael Vaughan was dancing, just after he started it changed to a programme in German with English subtitles. It changed back just before he finished


----------



## Northerner (Nov 18, 2012)

Donald said:


> There was a technical hitch towards the end when Michael Vaughan was dancing, just after he started it changed to a programme in German with English subtitles. It changed back just before he finished



Did it? Not on my screen Donald  Do you have Sky or something?


----------



## KateR (Nov 18, 2012)

I was sad Richard went but I think it was the right decision. Victoria might be next.


----------



## Donald (Nov 18, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Did it? Not on my screen Donald  Do you have Sky or something?



No Freeview Not sure what happened whether it was just up here in Scotland.Claudia Winkleman Apologised about it, never mind someone must have pressed the wrong button


----------



## trophywench (Nov 19, 2012)

No - he's in Scotland !  Claudia explained it tonight (I don't mean the technical reasons, just that it had happened but he had got through again anyway) and apologised for loss of pics.

I wonder if they'd have had to do summat different had he not got through?  - like leave em all in and 2 couples go next week?

Unless something miraculous happens, sorry but Victoria ought to go next.  I mean she's a lovely girl, don't get me wrong, have always loved her to bits, on and off a bike - but she really ain't v good at dancing is she?

Isn't Denise great?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2012)

Good to see Louis/Flavia through again  Michael was a shoo-in for the dance-off, I reckon Dani might be joining him and will get through...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 2, 2012)

Blimey! Nicky will get the judges' votes though.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 2, 2012)

I thought Michael would be in dance off and compared to the others it was his time to go. I didn't enjoy Denise nor Lisa this week so was surprised when Nicky was in bottom. My favourite performances were Louis' and Kimberley's dances this week.

Still loving Strictly


----------



## Hazel (Dec 2, 2012)

Louis is only fair because of Flavia, I don't think a partnership, yet.    Shocked at James losing the plot, he is human.....

Still can't call it, no obvious winner - makes it exciting.     Love the the programme - thank you BBC


----------



## Sazzaroo (Dec 2, 2012)

I did laugh when Mr Roo pointed out to me that he thought James was really struggling in the dance and thought to myself when did he become knowledgeable in all this? Lol turned out he was right when the judges spotted it too!
Really pleased Lisa stayed in, gives me a chance to see Robin's chest 4 another week at least!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 2, 2012)

LOL at Mr Roo - however you can notice cock-ups if they're bad enough and unfortunately it was.  Mr Chap said he thought they should be bottom, I said I thought it depended, if he'd made a mess because of summat she started, then yes.  But not mark her down for summat he did and she did her best to cover for, which many folk wouldn't have been able to do! - at this stage, I thought that was fair meself.

And both of em upped their game considerably in the dance-off.  I reckoned Louis was always gonna make a better dancer than Michael, but time will tell.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, fusion week most enjoyable 

Must say Louis was steaming   (Taken a shift from my usual older man thing )
Kimberley excellent too. And thirdly Dani.

So that leaves me thinking Lisa/Denise and Nicky in bottom two tomorrow - will be watching !


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> Well, fusion week most enjoyable
> 
> Must say Louis was steaming   (Taken a shift from my usual older man thing )
> Kimberley excellent too. And thirdly Dani.
> ...



Wouldn't argue with that assessment Hazel, except for Denise being in bottom 2 - can't imagine that happening. Lisa messed up quite a lot and her dances do seem a bit 'samey'.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 8, 2012)

still can't call the final 3.     still don't like Louis.     Lisa was disappointing tonight, but I thought Kimberly and Pashia were amazing.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 8, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Wouldn't argue with that assessment Hazel, except for Denise being in bottom 2 - can't imagine that happening. Lisa messed up quite a lot and her dances do seem a bit 'samey'.



Hazel ? lol

Denise just as Lisa v popular IYSWIM ? Think Lisa should rightly be in bottom two talent wise verses the others.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2012)

Hanmillmum said:


> Hazel ? lol
> 
> Denise just as Lisa v popular IYSWIM ? Think Lisa should rightly be in bottom two talent wise verses the others.



Haha! Oops! I think I must have written it when I was also responding to Hazel on Facebook!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 8, 2012)

Lisa and Nicky bottom, but who can predict the vagaries of a public vote which has probably got a large proportion of nowt to do with their dancing influence.

You just hope at least one of the worst ones (and none of them are awful now) is in the dance-off and the other couple who are generally better anyway, don't foul up.

Dani and Vincent were absolutely like 'me and my shadow' - every movement completely in unison.  Incredibly good.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2012)

Can't believe Denise is in the dance off!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2012)

Pretty sure she would survive, but I guess people thought she was bound to get through so didn't vote for her.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 9, 2012)

another great show, although not the result I expected.

roll on next week, loving it - although sad it is coming to an end


----------



## Northerner (Dec 9, 2012)

Hazel said:


> another great show, although not the result I expected.
> 
> roll on next week, loving it - although sad it is coming to an end



Indeed! Impossible to call!  Watching the intro reminds you just how many people have left - remember when we were moaning about Jerry Hall?  A good series!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, some great dancing tonight - still can't call it, but Kimberley is looking strong! Lisa was let down by the Widdecombe moment in the floor spin - not sure why Robin chose to include that


----------



## Hazel (Dec 15, 2012)

Given that it is a public vote - Lisa could still go through, which would be so wrong.

Much as I have loved Lisa - she is not in the same league as the other 4 couples.

Still can't call it though, which means next week will be exciting - yay!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 15, 2012)

Northerner said:


> Well, some great dancing tonight - still can't call it, but Kimberley is looking strong! Lisa was let down by the Widdecombe moment in the floor spin - not sure why Robin chose to include that



I know I agree re: Lisa, and the laughing from the judges was getting a little uncomfortable IMO! Poor Lisa 

Kimberley for me, wanted Louis to do a little better. Enjoyed Dani's tango too - very good


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2012)

Is there a dance off this week?


----------



## trophywench (Dec 15, 2012)

Yup.

On dancing, they all except Lisa deserve to go through and if she isn't in the dance-off it's atravesty and I shan't watch the final.  No point in holding the competition if the best person don't stand a chance, is there?


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 15, 2012)

Never commented on this before, but came away tonight feeling really strongly that I'd like the bottom 3 on the leaderboard to stay in the competition!  The 2 blondes might be flawless and performing excellent routines, but they both dance on stage professionally and can't help feeling they lack a bit of personality and humanity compared to the other three. 

In reality, it will no doubt be 2 blondes and 1 interesting one....

So I suppose I agree that the interesting one shouldn't be Lisa. She makes too many technical mistakes.  But I do love watching her dance, if not the laughing and the judging and all that.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2012)

Lizzzie said:


> Never commented on this before, but came away tonight feeling really strongly that I'd like the bottom 3 on the leaderboard to stay in the competition!  The 2 blondes might be flawless and performing excellent routines, but they both dance on stage professionally and can't help feeling they lack a bit of personality and humanity compared to the other three.
> 
> In reality, it will no doubt be 2 blondes and 1 interesting one....
> 
> So I suppose I agree that the interesting one shouldn't be Lisa. She makes too many technical mistakes.  But I do love watching her dance, if not the laughing and the judging and all that.



Even if Lisa goes, by getting to the semi-finals out of what has been a very good bunch of contestants shows that she is not the 'joke' candidate that I suspect may have been her intended role - she may not be as polished as the other finalists but she can certainly dance!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 15, 2012)

Does Denise dance professionally?  She did go to stage school till she was 13, but didn't think she had any dance experience per se.

Plus Miss Girls Aloud, it may be steps and arms and choreographed when she's singing, which certainly explains why her timning is so good - but ballroom dance?

Again Lisa - how come she can do the splits?  Not a talent you can hang onto at her age (even if you could when you were 7 or something) unless you've trained to maintain your flexibility.  We've both been astonished at her stamina; she surely HAS to have trained.  I keep wondering therefore why she is the size she is?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 15, 2012)

It would be interesting to know how much it has improved Lisa's weight and fitness - I know that even the 'athletes' show big improvements due to the intensity and nature of the exercise. Russell even went so far as to say it saved his life 

I also agree about the dance training aspect - videos are choreographed and reshot in short segments, so Kimberley really doesn't have a huge advantage - the same when for Rachel Stevens from S-Club when she was in, they have a natural talent that is developed through the show rather than coming to it strongly capable, I think.

I actually want Louis to win because I think Flavia deserves the victory. Not just because I fancy her, obviously!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 15, 2012)

I read this week that Lisa has lost over 4 stone!    which goes no prove it is exercise that really aids weight loss.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2012)

The success of this show is terrific for my niece, herself a ballroom champion, who now runs her own dance school  Whoever came up with the concept of changing the rather cheesy and staid 'Come Dancing' into this was probably a television genius


----------



## Northerner (Dec 16, 2012)

Hazel said:


> I read this week that Lisa has lost over 4 stone!    which goes no prove it is exercise that really aids weight loss.



Eleven weeks personal training with Robin - any takers ladies?


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2012)

oh yes, but I couldn't afford him, sadly


----------



## trophywench (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh God, he'd give up on me, I'm like a board with 2 left feet.  Went to adult tap lessons once, which was great, absolutely hilarious (When the Red Red Robin .... played like a dirge cos we were all so unfit ROFL) 

And then she wanted us to put arm movements in an all.  OMG .......

Never laughed so much in all me life.  Nor, possibly, had the teacher .....

(Step, shuffle, hop, kick .....)


----------



## caffeine_demon (Dec 16, 2012)

Awesome semi final last night - my fave 2 dances were Denise and Kim's first (just can't separate the two!)

Pasha is a genius though!


----------



## Lizzzie (Dec 16, 2012)

I agree, neither 2 are ballroom professionals but dance (in my limited understanding) depends on a combination of timing, performance, ability to cooperate with your partner and (is there a word meaning ' actual technical ability to do the moves'.

The Girls Aloud routine on the Graham Norton show on Friday night did suggest that Kimberley's job would give her a huge head-start in - well, all of those areas, surely?  Louis would have a head start in quite a lot of them, too. Lisa's final 'Chicago' routine was very close to what Denise would have done on stage during her actual career, only ballroom style not jazz.

You're never going to have a fair competition because even of any group of famous people, some are going to have some of those skills already and others (the politicians for instance?) are not.
So you need to back stories and the public's 'personality vote' to balance the 
technical marks...... I guess I'm guilty of wanting to weight that a lot, Just to watch the acts I find more interesting in the final.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 16, 2012)

Sadly, I think Louis will win - he appears to have the public vote - yet he is nowhere as good a dancer as Denise or Kimberly


----------



## cazscot (Dec 16, 2012)

Hazel said:


> Sadly, I think Louis will win - he appears to have the public vote - yet he is nowhere as good a dancer as Denise or Kimberly



I agree, Hazel.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 16, 2012)

I love watching his ballroom dancing.  He has the shape; but then so do the two tall girls.  Said tonight - would love to see L do the Military Two-Step, he's exactly right.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2012)

Come on then, what's your prediction? Apparently Louis is the bookies' favourite, but I suspect Kimberly might win - Pasha has form and she's had two full houses


----------



## Ellie Jones (Dec 22, 2012)

You haven't been watching...

I reckon it between Denise and Louis, can't make my mind...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2012)

Ellie Jones said:


> You haven't been watching...
> 
> I reckon it between Denise and Louis, can't make my mind...



Oh yes I have!  I agree, after seeing tonight's show dances. I thought Denise and Louis did the best show dances. Dani not quite as good tonight as she has been, and I think the judges were watching a different show dance from Kimberley...

Depends on who votes for who though!


----------



## Steff (Dec 22, 2012)

Well done Louis


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2012)

Yes, hurrah for Louis and Flavia!  They really were all excellent though - best final yet!


----------



## Carina1962 (Dec 23, 2012)

It's the 1st year this year that i've watched SCD (although i did miss Jerry Hall and Johnny Ball's performances) but i thoroughly enjoyed it (even more than the X Factor) and loved it every week.  I loved the final last night and based on Denise and James's Flashdance performance i thought Denise would win but i personally wanted Kimberley to win although i have to say that Louis & Flavia's Dirty Dancing was fantastic and Flavia (along with Pasha) have been my favourite professionals this year.  Louis looked so much more confident last night and i thought he pulled out all the stops adding in his gymnastic abilities - great show and wonder why i didn't watch it in previous years


----------



## trophywench (Dec 23, 2012)

I said to Pete, I wonder if Craig has done the reverse psychology thing when he only gave him 9 ?  ie I want him to win so I'm only giving him 9, then everyone at home who hasn't voted will think Oh you B.... and vote for him?

I think it was the right result; in the Len Goodman way of thinking he is the only one who did actually get markedly better every single week.

All the right people were in the final and it was hard to judge, it was always hard to split Kimberley and Denise anyway! - though K is better at still dancing naturally whilst she's standing still but she has to do that on stage anyway doesn't she?  (anyone who ever saw Elkie Brooks live will know what I mean LOL - she used to come on, sing and go off.  Great voice, but .....)


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 23, 2012)

Well I'm a day behind and have watched this evening on catch up (having avoided the tabloids so far as not to spoil )

Pleased Louis won, showdance was excellent. Kimberly and Denise fairly equal but personally preferred K. Unfortunately Dani went out at the right time IMO.

Sad to see it end  Thoroughly enjoyed this year !


----------

